
Former Morgan Stanley financial adviser charged with stealing $6M - js2
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/21/investing/morgan-stanley-adviser-fraud/index.html
======
js2
> "For over 12 years, Michael Carter perpetrated a brazen scheme that
> defrauded victim account holders whose investments he was supposed to
> protect," US Attorney for the District of Maryland Robert Hur said in the
> release.

...

> "The Advisor's employment was terminated as soon as his activity came to our
> attention, and we immediately reported the matter to the appropriate law
> enforcement and regulatory authorities and have been cooperating with their
> investigations," the spokesperson said.

12 years! Their fraud detection dept is really on its game.

> In the case of one victim, referred to as Victim 1, Carter admitted he had
> met the woman at her home and "answered Victim 1's phone in order to
> authorize the transactions, unbeknownst to Victim 1," as a way of overcoming
> the financial institution's multifactor verification system, the Maryland
> court said.

How incredibly brazen, and an attack vector I guess M.S. didn't consider.
Geez.

